# Got Snow?



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 12, 2006)

Not the 20+ inches others got, but for the first snowfall of the season here, 13 inches aint bad. The snow here is really thick and wet, so early in the morning the trees look fantastic.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Shattered (Feb 12, 2006)

Ya know... If I got that kinda snowfall THIS late, I'd move..

...and I live in WI.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Nienna (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm jealous.


----------



## archangel (Feb 13, 2006)

It's been spring like for the last week or so..in the sixtees...gotta love it for once...Tahoe still has alot of snow for the skiers from a couple of weeks ago...so all is great here!


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Feb 13, 2006)

Please God, let spring and summer come soon. Amen, oh, and if I could win the lottery, that would be great too--Amen.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

>




There.  I'll move there.


----------



## KarlMarx (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

>


I'd like to have my back yard look like that...


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> There.  I'll move there.



Come on....


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Come on....





Got room for a bitchy cat, too?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Got room for a bitchy cat, too?



Ohhhhh....ummmm.....ermmmmm...ahhhhhh....

Gee..look at the time....


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh....ummmm.....ermmmmm...ahhhhhh....
> 
> Gee..look at the time....



Like me, like my cats.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Like me, like my cats.



Is it the cute little one you have posted pictures of before?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Is it the cute little one you have posted pictures of before?



Indeed.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Indeed.



Ok....come on...and bring them both.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Ok....come on...and bring them both.



<i>**thinks back to cat thread...**</i>

Gee..  Look at the time...


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i>**thinks back to cat thread...**</i>
> 
> Gee..  Look at the time...



You have your cats and a CHICKEN?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> You have your cats and a CHICKEN?



No..  2 cats and a cold pizza.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> No..  2 cats and a cold pizza.



Then you are definitely invited.

But one thing...my island is kind of like the Hotel California.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Then you are definitely invited.
> 
> But one thing...my island is kind of like the Hotel California.



...you can check in, but you can never leave?

Bonus.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...you can check in, but you can never leave?
> 
> Bonus.



We're waiting.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> We're waiting.



Vision shattered.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Vision shattered.



Noooo....once you, your cats, chicken and cold pizza get here, they will greet you.

Then we feed them both to the sharks and the island is ours!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Noooo....once you, your cats, chicken and cold pizza get here, they will greet you.
> 
> Then we feed them both to the sharks and the island is ours!



Wait.. Who's going to cook?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wait.. Who's going to cook?


    we have cold pizza and a chicken


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> we have cold pizza and a chicken



Good point.. But, just in case, start with the little guy on the right.. Let the other one live for about a week.


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 13, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Good point.. But, just in case, start with the little guy on the right.. Let the other one live for about a week.



Sounds good. 

But I would be quite content with you, your cats and the pizza.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> 
> But I would be quite content with you, your cats and the pizza.



<i>*packs extra pizza*</i>


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool pics clay. I like the artsy, fartsy black and whites. 

But if I ever see snow again, it'll be too soon. Even though it's been really nice here, as arch pointed out, I'm still thinking about moving back to Arizona.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 14, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Cool pics clay. I like the artsy, fartsy black and whites.
> 
> But if I ever see snow again, it'll be too soon. Even though it's been really nice here, as arch pointed out, I'm still thinking about moving back to Arizona.


The artsy fartsy was because my shitty camera exposed half of them weird with a blue tint along the edges... black-and-whiting them eliminated that problem


----------



## misterblu (Feb 14, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The artsy fartsy was because my shitty camera exposed half of them weird with a blue tint along the edges... black-and-whiting them eliminated that problem



Sounds like chromatic aberration.   Frustrating to say the least.

Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  though.    We might see a skiff of snow in Seattle this weekend.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 14, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> Sounds like chromatic aberration.   Frustrating to say the least.
> 
> Cool
> 
> ...


Chromatic abberation indeed. Or, as I like to call it, sucky-camera-itis.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 14, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Chromatic abberation indeed. Or, as I like to call it, sucky-camera-itis.



Don't feel too bad.  My 20D has it as well, depending on, among other things, the lens and light source.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 14, 2006)

misterblu said:
			
		

> Don't feel too bad.  My 20D has it as well, depending on, among other things, the lens and light source.


The pics aren't that bad for it only being a Canon S230... but I'm just turning into a snob.


----------



## misterblu (Feb 14, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The pics aren't that bad for it only being a Canon S230... but I'm just turning into a snob.



I know the feeling.  I find myself being picky about noise and such in the pictures from my 20D.  I'm not a snob though, just Type A.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 14, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Not the 20+ inches others got, but for the first snowfall of the season here, 13 inches aint bad. The snow here is really thick and wet, so early in the morning the trees look fantastic.




Hey Clay, 
  Your car looks great!


----------



## 007 (Feb 15, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> The pics aren't that bad for it only being a Canon S230... but I'm just turning into a snob.



Hey, nothing wrong with Canon's in my opinion. I'm on my third one. A Canon S50 Power Shot.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 15, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Hey, nothing wrong with Canon's in my opinion. I'm on my third one. A Canon S50 Power Shot.


I love Canon, just wish I had a fancier model


----------

